# Favorite toys



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

What are your dogs favorite toys? Preferably indestructible. Nothing seems to last very long at our house so her basket seems to be always sadly limited to rawhide bones and nylabones. Everything else is destroyed within minutes, even Kongs (front teeth tearing at corners.)


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

We have the same problem. 
I don't even want to think about how much money we have spent on toys.
So far though, he has not managed to break through his 2 kongs he has. Nylabone has a good solid bone they make and that one has been able to withstand his constant gnawing on it.
We have pretty much given up on plush toys and chew ropes.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

We found Catan a rubber ball from Global Pets at Christmas time and it's still going strong. He loves the thing. I just bought him a second one. Not sure why it's lasted when other things haven't but...ya! It's a bit bigger than a grapefruit has two short stubby legs and a couple of eyes. Sorta reminds me of the south park characters. If you find one it's worth the 12.99 (in Canada).

Nothing else has stood the test of time.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

Hands down the best toy I got for Hobie was a Petstages Orka Gripper.

http://www.petstages.com/dogs/orka/gripper.html

It's a long blue silicone/rubber wavy tube with a couple of knotted ropes that go through it. She whips it around, chases it and it bounces (rubber). The ropes don't come out because they're knotted.

It's lasted us since December and she still loves it better than any of her toys.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The girls have all kinds of toys, but the "toy" they play with the most is home made. 
I cut up old bed sheets, and cotton rags and tie them into a series of knots. They end up about 18"-24" long with all kinds of knots. They chew on them, play tug of war with them, fetch them, and when they get gross they get tossed into the trash, or woodstove. They're laying all over the house.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

We stopped buying Loki stuffed/soft toys looong ago. What a waste of $. Those things only lasted an hour! His Kongs have lasted forever. Like more than a year. We also buy a big nylabone thing that has these big nubbins on the end. Not the regular bone they have. The best toy for him, though, has been the huge sack of tennis balls a tennis playing friend gave us. He loves chasing after those things around the house. I'll treat him to a rope toy every once in a blue moon. Under strict supervision.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie is funny that way, she really doesn't enjoy a toy for long unless you're playing with her. She especially likes a very tough but probably not indestructable canvas-like floppy flying disc. She'll walk around with it in her mouth, but pretty much what she wants is, of course, for you to throw it or chase her for it (my, how we love our game of chase...she chases us to be chased). She also likes empty liter sized seltzer bottles a lot--we also made a home-made toy, stringing some soda bottles together for her to tug along.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

The two toys we have had last the longest are the Kong "Wubba" and the Squeezie Pet Toys "Hunk 'O Meat". The Wubba has lasted for 4 months so far and the HO'M lasted 3-4 months.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the good suggestions. She is going through a particularly destructive stage right now and I'm sure part of it is being bored. She doesn't seem to be able to entertain herself much, so if we are not actively engaging her, she is taking something of ours off of a table, bookshelf, etc and destroying it for fun, or to lure us away for chase. And that is exhausting.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

welcome to the world of Vizsla ownership ;D


----------



## Ksperdute (Nov 5, 2009)

Captain is 10 months and goes threw toys like crazy. He favorite is a deer antler called buckaroos. He also has a rubber stick from LLBean.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

jp said:


> if we are not actively engaging her, she is taking something of ours off of a table, bookshelf, etc and destroying it for fun, or to lure us away for chase. And that is exhausting.


This is Rosie all the way. And there is no bookshelf she cannot reach at only 8 months. One flexible gal.


----------

